# Image transparency &  Profile Id



## Mayonnaise (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, is there any way to get the transparent part of an image work and not turn to black in the profile ID?


I hope, I posted this in the right place.


----------



## Devious Bane (Dec 4, 2011)

To my understanding, it's just best to have the background of the image the same color as the background of the FA page.
It gives the relatively same effect and you don't have to worry about formatting an image a certain way to get it to work.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 4, 2011)

IIRC, the profile ID image is converted to a JPEG when it's resized to fit that space.

So no, 99% sure JPEGs can't do transparency.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 5, 2011)

You are correct - JPGs can't show transparency. Also, so far as I can determine, you can make the original image (PNG, I would assume?) exactly the right size and FA will still convert it to JPG.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh... I see. Yeah, original is in PNG.

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------

